# New pics of our kids, more pictures added



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Billy and Madison 1 week old today.
















Little Nicky 6 days old








Happy Gilmore 6 days old


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: New pics of our kids*

Ohhhhh .... Ahhhhhh! What adorable little faces... so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New pics of our kids*

Oh my .....they are just adorable....  ......look at those cute little faces.... :wink:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: New pics of our kids*

They are so cute! :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New pics of our kids*

Awww.....adorable little "Adam Sandler" babies!!!! Love the name theme!


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: New pics of our kids more photos added*


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: New pics of our kids*

Oh my gosh - you still haven't sent my baby to me - what is up with that???? LOL!


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Which one do you want and which one of your's are you bringing to us when you pick him up? :shades:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

HEY HEY I am in PA I will take the cute little white one and also the the other one in the picture. And that one and that one


I WANT LITTLE NIKI!!!!!


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Little Niki and Madison are staying here, sorry. The othe two, Billy and Happy Gilmore are available to the right home. We might be interested in trades.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I assume the ones for sale/trade are bucks right? Just checking for if people contact me for goats


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, they are both bucks.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

They are all sooooo cute!


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Must stop looking at baby goat pictures must stop looking at baby goat pictures. My boss is going ot ahve more goats. MY BOSS MUST HAVE MORE GOATS


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations on all the little ones. Oh, so adorable! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh I love them.........so cute......


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

I love the Adam Sandler theme,  very creative and fun!


----------



## luvmygoats (Dec 1, 2007)

I have room in the buck pen for another male.... that little billy is awful cute


----------

